
William Blake’s design innovations - wholeness
https://www.newstatesman.com/william-blake-rebel-radical-revolutionary-tate-britain-exhibition-london-review
======
melling
I’ve seen William Blake mentioned twice in two days.

Last night Kris Kristofferson mentioned him as the reason for leaving his old
life behind and moving to Nashville, working as a janitor at the studio, while
trying to be a songwriter.

Around 42m mark:

[https://www.pbs.org/kenburns/country-music/episode-6-will-
th...](https://www.pbs.org/kenburns/country-music/episode-6-will-the-circle-
be-unbroken-1968-1972)

Unfortunately there’s a long ad at the beginning.

The quote was from this:

“If you, who are organized by Divine Providence for spiritual communion,
refuse, and bury your talent in the earth, even though you should want natural
bread,—sorrow and desperation pursue you through life, and after death shame
and confusion of face to eternity. Every one in eternity will leave you,
aghast at the man who was crowned with glory and honour by his brethren, and
betrayed their cause to their enemies. You will be called the base Judas who
betrayed his friend!'—Such words would make any stout man tremble, and how
then could I be at ease? But I am now no longer in that state, and now go on
again with my task, fearless, though my path is difficult. I have no fear of
stumbling while I keep it.”

~~~
coldtea
> _I’ve seen William Blake mentioned twice in two days._

[https://www.damninteresting.com/the-baader-meinhof-
phenomeno...](https://www.damninteresting.com/the-baader-meinhof-phenomenon/)

